# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Pse Hitleri dëshironte ti shfaroste hebrejtë?

## EuroStar1

A mundet kush te me shpjegoje se pse Gjermanet donin ti shfarosnin hebrejt gjat luftes se dyt botrore.Sepse i shoh shpesh dokumentaret per luften boterore por nuk e kuptoj se pse donin ti shfarosnin hebrejt. A ka lidhje dicka me fen apo cfar ?

----------


## celyy

Po qka lidhje kjo me komunitetin musliman, pse e bone ket pytje bash te komuniteti musliman ?


Dihet qe ishte pun racizmi aty, thjesht hitleri urrente hebrenjt, tani pse urrente hebrenjt jan disa histori, te cilat nuk dihet vertetsia e tyre

----------


## i/regjistruar

> A mundet kush te me shpjegoje se pse Gjermanet donin ti shfarosnin hebrejt gjat luftes se dyt botrore.Sepse i shoh shpesh dokumentaret per luften boterore por nuk e kuptoj se pse donin ti shfarosnin hebrejt. A ka lidhje dicka me fen apo cfar ?


nuk eshte Feja qe i ndane popujt, por Raca

kjo do te thote qe Gjermanet kur i persekutuan çifutet nuk e kishin sepse ata jane Judei, ngaqe çifut ishte dhe vete KRISHTI *qe Gjermanet e mbajne per Zot* por sepse ata ishin Race tjeter

pak a shume siç po ndodh me Muslimanet Sot kudo, ata nuk duhen jo sepse Perendimoret kane gje me Fene Muslimane si Fe, por me Racen Arabe

kjo vjen ngaqe nje Race, eshte me e Paasimilushme sesa nje Fe. 

d.m.th mijera Fe te lindin e te vdesin nje i zi ngelet po i zi, ai nuk behet dot i bardhe

----------


## davidd

> A mundet kush te me shpjegoje se pse Gjermanet donin ti shfarosnin hebrejt gjat luftes se dyt botrore.Sepse i shoh shpesh dokumentaret per luften boterore por nuk e kuptoj se pse donin ti shfarosnin hebrejt. A ka lidhje dicka me fen apo cfar ?


Ne radhe te pare hitleri seshte gjerman po austriak. dhe qe ti pergjigjem pyetjes tende. ajo ishte paraqshikuar e shkruar diku se cfare do te ndodhte me hebrenjte dhe ajo ndodhi

----------


## Zëu_s

> Pse Hitleri deshironte ti Shfaroste hebrejtë?


Sepse kishte frike te madhe nga ta, dhe i vinte shum inat qe nuk ka **** te shtyhet me ta.

Krahasoe friken, inatin, urrejtjen dhe sulmet panderpre te fqinjeve tane ndaj neve, qe ta kuptosh me se miri problemin qe kishte Hitleri (apo Gjermanet) me Hebrenjet.

----------


## fattlumi

Nuk kane qene vetem hebrejte qe i ka urryer Hitleri,edhe sllavet nuk i ka dashur.Per kete grupin e dyte deri diku kam admirim per Hitlerin sepse ka dashur ta pastroje racen nga felliqesirat sllave.Ende nuk permenden p.sh.me dhjetra mijera dhunime qe jane bere nga ruset vajzave dhe grave gjermane.Mirepo keto dhunime kane mbetur te papermendura nen hijen e holokaustit.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Kjo eshte nje ceshtje ku miti dhe realiteti jane perziere aq shume, saqe eshte e veshtire te dallosh arsyet e verteta nga ato hipotetiket te servirur nga "analistet" e nazizmit.

Une te sugjeroj te gjesh nje pjese te arsyeve ne librin e Hitler "Mein Kampf".

Duhet mbajtur gjithmone parasysh qe nazizmi, nuk ishte thjesht nje ideologji politike. Ishte me shume "Religjion Gjaku".
Themelimi i SS, Qendra e tyre, "bibla" e tyre, etj... ishin te gjitha pjese e nje levizjeje okultiste te fuqishme qe fare pak eshte prekur nga historianet.

Pergjigjen nuk do ta gjesh ne librat e historise qe jane shkruar me frymen "Kujdes mos tingellojme anti-semite"

Pergjigjen e vertete do ta gjesh duke njohur vizionin e nje njeriu per boten.

Adolf Hitler u arkivua si njeri negativ, por personalisht mendoj se ai ishte dikush i cili duhet marre si shembull per te treguar se vendosmeria, nacionalizmi dhe nje vizion i qarte, do e benin cdo komb te ecte perpara.
Drejt apo gabim...ate e gjykon koha.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Kam pershtypjen se nuk i pelqente modeli i barsetave te tyre...

----------


## EuroStar1

> Po qka lidhje kjo me komunitetin musliman, pse e bone ket pytje bash te komuniteti musliman ?
> 
> 
> Dihet qe ishte pun racizmi aty, thjesht hitleri urrente hebrenjt, tani pse urrente hebrenjt jan disa histori, te cilat nuk dihet vertetsia e tyre


_E bej pyetjen ketu sepse ne kuran kam lexuar shpesh ku hebrejt quhen te pabes te poshter intrigues mashtrues etj,prandaj thash mos hitleri i eshte permbajtur kuranit_ :buzeqeshje:

----------

johnsnow (21-03-2016)

----------


## woodstock

> nuk eshte Feja qe i ndane popujt, por Raca
> 
> kjo do te thote qe Gjermanet kur i persekutuan çifutet nuk e kishin sepse ata jane Judei, ngaqe çifut ishte dhe vete KRISHTI *qe Gjermanet e mbajne per Zot* por sepse ata ishin Race tjeter
> 
> pak a shume siç po ndodh me Muslimanet Sot kudo, ata nuk duhen jo sepse Perendimoret kane gje me Fene Muslimane si Fe, por me Racen Arabe
> 
> kjo vjen ngaqe nje Race, eshte me e Paasimilushme sesa nje Fe. 
> 
> d.m.th mijera Fe te lindin e te vdesin nje i zi ngelet po i zi, ai nuk behet dot i bardhe


Krishti nuk ishte Qifut.Populli qe e shpetoje Mojsiu ishin magjupt nga Egjipti te quajtur KIPTI...keta gabel me vone muaren dhe pervetsuan cdo gje te popullit Hebrej,nje popull shume i urte dhe dinjetoz.E Hitleri ishte kunder ketyre magjupve,e jo Hebrejeve.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> A mundet kush te me shpjegoje se pse Gjermanet donin ti shfarosnin hebrejt gjat luftes se dyt botrore.Sepse i shoh shpesh dokumentaret per luften boterore por nuk e kuptoj se pse donin ti shfarosnin hebrejt. A ka lidhje dicka me fen apo cfar ?


Sepse e dinin....qe do vrisnin Palestinez...

----------


## woodstock

> Sepse e dinin....qe do vrisnin Palestinez...


Po ai(Hitleri)paska qene edhe profet!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Po ai(Hitleri)paska qene edhe profet!


Hahaa

Si profet ka qene Himler...

----------


## EuroStar1

> Sepse e dinin....qe do vrisnin Palestinez...


Ahahaha e fort kjo .  :buzeqeshje: Me te vertet qe jam shum kurjoz te di se pse donte ti shfaroste Izraelitet :xx:

----------


## the admiral

???????!!!!!!!
çifutet nuk jane rrace, por fe e mirfillte...
si i identifikonte hitleri çifutet para se ti eleminonte?
po te ishin nje rrace do te mjaftonte paraqitja e jashtme.
nazistet kane bere studime te shumta mbi çifutet per te gjetur te perbashketa na ana fizike, 
por pa sukses.
per te identifikuar çifutet, perdoreshin vetem dokumente. çertifikata lindjeje.

per te vertetuar qe çifutet nuk jane rrace, mjafton te permendim falashiat. çifutet e etiopise qe ishin apo jane te zinj...

----------


## the admiral

eurostar. ke plot 12 faqe diskutim mbi urrejtjen ndaj çifuteve http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=116053

----------


## Brari

sot gjermania eshte mbushur pellembe e drogaxhij ..pellembe e qener .. pellembe e xhahile turceli.. arabe e kinezeri.. lahpere shqiptare e brazilo-indi..

hitleri ishte skicofren..

jetonte aso kohe ne gjermani e ne vende tjera te europes.. komuniteti cifut.. prej dhjetra shekujsh aty ..i integruar e i shkolluar e i kulturuar e i emancipuar..e i artistikuar e muzikuar.. e i begate ne ekonomi.. e i ditur ne fizik e kimi.. i shquar ne filozofi e tekniko -industri.. i familjarizuar me gjermanin plot harmoni.. 
pra ishte nje pasuri.. per europ e gjermani..

cohet ky hajvan.. ky djall e shpirt katran.. e shpik mathauzen e ausvic.. ben luftra e hedh bomba londer e paris.. zhduk popuj e milet te mrekullushem.. dhe ja prishi botes zhvillimin e qendrushem..

dhe si e nisi armatimin.. duke bere pakt me djall stalinin..

..

----------


## EuroStar1

> eurostar. ke plot 12 faqe diskutim mbi urrejtjen ndaj çifuteve http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=116053


_Faleminderit the admiral,je njesh vetem se deri tani asnje shpjegim i sakte nga forumistat_ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## cool_shqype

> _Faleminderit the admiral,je njesh vetem se deri tani asnje shpjegim i sakte nga forumistat_


sigurisht DOTE ISHTE E MIRE QE TE GJEJE NE FILLIM SE PERSE ASNJE VEND KU CIFOT SHKELEN PER 100'DRA E 100'DRA VJET NUK I DESHEN DHE I PERZUNE ME GJAKDERDHJE............psh Spanje, Rusi etj. I vetmi vend ku ata po hedhin valle dhe e sjellin ne gisht eshte SHBA dhe patjeter qe ne kushtet e tanishme nuk i dihet?????
- Nuk e di moshen tuaj por mira eshte te beni nje kerkim delikat neper bibloteka e youtube.........do te shohesh se kush ishte fajtor ne shkaterimin e ushtris gjermane ne luften e 1 boterore, c'rol luajten furnizueesit ne kete lufte.....jane pare ushtare duke dorezuar "Mauserin" per nje crodhe buk.....
-Do te gjesh se shum bankiere e rabine kane bashkepunuar me Gestapon duke spiunuar pa pagese
- Dhe bashkohem me nje bashkeforums me lart ku keshillonte lezimin e "Main Kamf"
ku nje "idiot" nxorri nje popull nga llumi i poshterimit dhe i dha dinjitet.
HSTORIA DO TE TREGOJE TE VERTETEN HERET A VONE

----------


## Mitrovicali2009

> A mundet kush te me shpjegoje se pse Gjermanet donin ti shfarosnin hebrejt gjat luftes se dyt botrore.Sepse i shoh shpesh dokumentaret per luften boterore por nuk e kuptoj se pse donin ti shfarosnin hebrejt. A ka lidhje dicka me fen apo cfar ?


sepse cifutet(zionistat) duan ta shkaterrojn gjermanine sikur tash qe jan ty ja bo amerikes. ateher, cifutet e kan pas shumicen pushtetit gjerman ne kontrol tyre, dhe ata kan reagu me lgije ne favor tyre. sikur tash qe cifutet e kan politiken e jashtem te amerikes ne kontrol te tyre. jan cifutet(aipac) qe ja kan filluar luftrat me irakun dhe afghanistanin me renat e tyre. ata e kan shti ameriken me okupu armiqt(sadamin, dhe tash po mundohen me iranin) te tyre, e perdorin ameriken per ne favor te tyre.
besoj se amerikanet do te zgjohen prej gjumit, sikur qe kan ber gjermant, dhe do te ju kthehen cifutve sikur qe kan bo gjermanet. po kjo proces po zgjat ma shum se ne gjermani, sepse populli amerikan eshte shum injorant.
cifutet(zionistat) jan raca ma e ndyt ne bote.

----------

